# IBS mostly pain (but started as IBS-D)



## camikins (Jun 24, 2015)

Initially with me (in my early 40's male) was super panicked when I randomly had 4 months of diarrhea that started this whole thing. Until then no GI issues.

Anyway, I had all the blood tests for celiac, and other general blood stuff that I don't understand; poop sample tests for excess fat, bacteria, parasites; breath test for lactose; endoscope, colonoscopy, and ultrasound. Found nothing. Declared IBS.

Maybe Related and Weird:

I had severe joint pain in my hands about 6 months prior to all this, and the dr. thought I was developing rhumatoid arthritis (identical pain on both hands, all fingers). Did the RH blood test which indeterminant. However I had strep at the same time, and the dr. thought maybe I had reactive arthritis (temp arthritis), and after a couple of weeks of antibiotics, it went away (maybe 95% better). No idea if all this is connected. I have heard of a relationship between antibiotics, and joint pain and IBS. Anyone else have this relationship?

Symptoms for me:

Abdomen:

I get pain in my lower tummy, to the right of my belly button (I can feel contractions / spasms there - I guess from the colon and it basically feels like a stitch that comes and goes). This gets worse with stress and anxiety. Feels like a stitch / contraction combo

Ribs:

I get mild irritation at the bottom of my ribs (usually right-side front and back). Not quite 'pain', more like a very mild bruised feeling. Comes and goes, and is more chronic than the tummy discomfort, although less intense. Does anyone have that sort of sensation, rather than rib 'pain' outright?

Other:

Sometimes I get light-headed too, but to be honest, I don't know if this is anxiety b/c of the IBS (I worry a LOT about it - that somehow the dr's are wrong and it's something else).

Poop:

After around 4 or 5 months, the diarrhea stopped. Since then I'm about 90% regular, with maybe 10% constipation, 10% diarrhea.


----------

